# Dafuk?



## Pete7469

Seriously, is that "art"?


----------



## mdk

Socks with sandals!? Dafuck indeed.


----------



## skye

That's sewerage.

The old lady got it  right there.


----------



## skye

fumigate fumigate fumigate


----------



## eflatminor

Pete7469 said:


> Seriously, is that "art"?



Indeed it is.

Bad art is still art.


----------



## Pete7469

skye said:


> fumigate fumigate fumigate




I know right? It almost made me want to get maced.

I've been through tear gas training though... 

Hence the almost.


----------



## skye

Pete7469 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> fumigate fumigate fumigate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? It almost made me want to get maced.
> 
> I've been through tear gas training though...
> 
> Hence the almost.
Click to expand...



yeah

freaking fumigate the whole place


----------



## mdk

I think I'll stick with Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pete7469

mdk said:


> I think I'll stick with Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra.



My first grade daughter's water colors are of higher quality than anything I've seen that people call "art" in a long time.


----------



## JGalt

There must be a lot of wacky liberals in Hungary.


----------



## mdk

Pete7469 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll stick with Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first grade daughter's water colors are of higher quality than anything I've seen that people call "art" in a long time.
Click to expand...


I never could grasp water colors. It's always looked someone left rainbow sherbet out all night. lol


----------



## karpenter

eflatminor said:
			
		

> Indeed it is
> 
> Bad art is still art


Elephants Do It
Presenting Ruby The Elephant !!
When I see an elephant...paint?

I Believe The One Portrait May Be Staged
But The Abstraction Might Be True









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Crepitus

Pete7469 said:


> Seriously, is that "art"?


Ok, so.what kinda freaky porn were you searching for what you found that?


----------



## Gracie

People roll around in human excrement and call it art. One even shot a puppy and called it art. 
"Art" word is just an excuse to be an asshole while being insane.


----------



## karpenter

eflatminor said:
			
		

> Bad art is still art.


Oh...

I've Been Trying To Explain The Visionary Warhol
To The Illustrator Rockwell

Now I Know


----------

